# Vocal Cats



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love all the different noises my cat makes. 
My first cat that I got when I was 5 years old was a pretty large cat and he had this very loud yowl. If he was at the door wanting to go outside, he'd sit there yowling really loudly until we got tired of listening to him and let him out (we tried to keep him inside as much as possible, but he wanted to go outside so bad). He also used to make that little trill sound when he was happy. After he died at age 16, we got two kittens- Callie and Puffy.
Puffy didn't meow much, but she made that lower-pitched trill sound a lot while she was playing. She liked chasing balls and my hair elastics around the house, and we'd hear "brrrrr-brrr-brrrrr" while she was playing. It was so cute. She got sick last year and we had to have her put to sleep this past June because they found a very large tumor on her liver. she was only 7. 
Her sister, Callie, started getting so much more vocal after Puffy died. It's so interesting. She did used to meow a lot- she has this super high-pitched voice and sometimes she tries to meow but nothing comes out. lol. But she mostly used to just meow, and make that little trill sound when she was happy about something. Now she has this huge library of sounds. Her meow is really high-pitched, like I said, but it's never really a "meow". Sometimes it sounds like a little bark, or sometimes she sits there and lets out a little, "aah." And then sometimes she gets really excited and she wants one of us to pet her so she starts going, "waaaaa!! meeeh! ee-eee!" and then as soon as we touch her she makes this really cute trilling sound. She has two different trilling sounds. 
Sometimes it's really funny because she'll want me to pet her, so she follows me, and then I lean down to pet her, and as I'm reaching toward her, she lets out this excited, really long meow like, "maaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaa-aaaaah!" Her voice cuts out a lot because it's so high-pitched. It's so overdramatic when she does that. haha. Then she does this other meow that I haven't figured out the reason for yet. I'll hear her in another room just going, "mooww? mooww?" for seemingly no reason. It sounds like she wants something, but I'll go to her and she's just sitting there. She does it a lot in the kitchen so I usually think it's because she wants food, but when I go out, there's still food in her dish. So I don't know.
And then she recently started with this other meow that starts on one note, and then ends on a lower note. It sounds like, "wee-oo." She does that only at night when she walks into the living room and we're all home- like she's announcing her presence.
I love when she also comes into the room, sits in the back of the room for a while and then just goes, "meh." This little high-pitched meow like she's saying hi to everyone. Then of course we all turn around and say "Hi Callie!" and then she jumps up on my dad and snuggles (he's her favorite. She won't snuggle with the rest of us).
Anyway, I'd like to hear how other peoples' cats vocalize. Does anyone else's cats have as many different sounds as mine does?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Krista2882 said:


> I'll hear her in another room just going, "mooww? mooww?" for seemingly no reason. It sounds like she wants something, but I'll go to her and she's just sitting there


I've read and also observed it in my yard cats that this is an instinctual call cats make to let the rest know where they are when they're not with the others.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow is a chirper and a triller. He's always chattering at me. He talks when he jumps UP on stuff and DOWN from stuff and when he wants attention. If I make eye contact and speak to him he trills and chirps at me. If I ask him questions he talks back.

SHepherd Book has just started to trill. He does it when he joins me when I'm relaxing and wants to lay with me. THey both do it if they are sleeping and I touch them. 

The only other time MowMOw talks is when he wants to play. He stands where he wants to play and yowls until either Book or I join him and entertain him. THe only other time SHepherd Book talks is when I'm feeding them. He SCREAMS at me at the top of his lungs until I put his food down.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> I've read and also observed it in my yard cats that this is an instinctual call cats make to let the rest know where they are when they're not with the others.


Oh, that's really interesting. Thanks.
I'm surprised she didn't do that when Puffy was alive... but she actually didn't seem to like Puffy all that much so maybe she didn't want Puffy to know where she was. lol. And now she thinks of us as other cats, so she wants us to know where she is.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> MowMow is a chirper and a triller. He's always chattering at me. He talks when he jumps UP on stuff and DOWN from stuff and when he wants attention. If I make eye contact and speak to him he trills and chirps at me. If I ask him questions he talks back.
> 
> SHepherd Book has just started to trill. He does it when he joins me when I'm relaxing and wants to lay with me. THey both do it if they are sleeping and I touch them.
> 
> The only other time MowMOw talks is when he wants to play. He stands where he wants to play and yowls until either Book or I join him and entertain him. THe only other time SHepherd Book talks is when I'm feeding them. He SCREAMS at me at the top of his lungs until I put his food down.



Starving Kitten screams.
Samantha used to to the Lassie Timmy's in the well routine, she meow at me with a sense of urgency the run to her bowl as if to show me "lowly human, empty food dish and hungry kitty"
If that didn't work she give me the sad face look which would melt my heart every time.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cooncatbob said:


> If that didn't work she give me the sad face look which would melt my heart every time.


MowMow does this when I'm eating something he wants to taste. He lays near me and smacks his lips and his head tilts back and forth like the RCA dog. If I make eye contact he flops over on his side. 

I swear it's like he's saying "I'm starving! Ima pass out...then you'll be sorry!!"

Shepherd Book hunches as close as I'll allow him and STARES at the plate like he can will the food to float into his mouth.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess was born feral and she had never used sounds to communicate anything except threat, so she's slowly learning from Prince how to communicate requests vocally. The only sound she makes is like a soft screech (still from the threatening family of sounds), when she doesn't want me to get up from her side or she wants me to stop scratching Prince's chin and scratch hers.

One of my strays, who sits on my lap for hours, will hiss at me when I tell her I have to get up from the bench. She knows that when something displeases you, you're supposed to hiss. LOL


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> One of my strays, who sits on my lap for hours, will hiss at me when I tell her I have to get up from the bench. She knows that when something displeases you, you're supposed to hiss. LOL


Hehe Callie hisses a lot, too. She hisses at my brother for no reason. She used to hiss at Puffy all the time if Puffy just walked into the room. She hissed at me once for picking her up and taking her out of my bedroom because she was getting into all kinds of stuff. This year she was sitting behind the fake Christmas tree right after we put it up and chewing on it. So I was trying to get her to stop, and I was lying down on the floor trying to push her away from the tree, and then she came running at my face hissing. That scared me a bit. lol.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's a bit scary indeed! Like a behaviorist told us at a seminar, don't forget they're little kids but also little tigers. LOL Hissing only means "don't bother me, leave me alone", though.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

All of my cats have unique voices, and different types of meows for different purposes. 

Chica is the cutest. She only has one or two meows and they are both very dainty. 
"merp!" she will reply when she say her name. She also has a quieter "meh" sound that she mays. 

Winry is the trill master. She is quite talkative and all her meows are fancy, laced with trills. "Ppprrrreow! Rrrrrrrrroww! Meerrrrrrew"

Cindy-Lou is quiet most of the time but will still meow if the feeling strikes her right. Her meow is also very quiet and dainty. "Meh, meh"

Now Magneto, he is the talker. With a wide arsenal of meows, he runs my life each and every day...

"Reaaaar! Reaaar!" - FEED ME
"Rrrrrrrow!" - Let's play!
"Reh-eheheheheh" cackle sound he makes when being scolded
"Prrrew" - Move over I'm gonna lay on your pillow
"ROW?! ROW?!" - Yowling for his mom

There are many more. LOL


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Princess was born feral and she had never used sounds to communicate anything except threat, so she's slowly learning from Prince how to communicate requests vocally. The only sound she makes is like a soft screech (still from the threatening family of sounds), when she doesn't want me to get up from her side or she wants me to stop scratching Prince's chin and scratch hers.
> 
> One of my strays, who sits on my lap for hours, will hiss at me when I tell her I have to get up from the bench. She knows that when something displeases you, you're supposed to hiss. LOL


My Meme was a hisser, she'd hiss one second then be purring the next.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Which reminds me how funny they sound when they try to eat something very good and growl at another cat at the same time. It comes out as grooowmmmmooow. When they try to growl at another cat but are enjoying being petted it starts like a growl and ends in a delighted purr. LOL. Princess does this to Prince a lot - she'll try once and again to growl at him while I pet her, and is dismayed to hear her growls come out more like soft purrs of content, more and more so, and then she just gives up the growling as a lost cause and focuses on the happy feelings. It makes me roar with laughter.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Shepherd Book hunches as close as I'll allow him and STARES at the plate like he can will the food to float into his mouth.


Must be nice....Yoshi just lunges at the food. The other day he grabbed a chip out of my boyfriend's hand. He had to lightly smack the back of his head to get him to release the chip.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Meezer_lover said:


> Must be nice....Yoshi just lunges at the food. The other day he grabbed a chip out of my boyfriend's hand. He had to lightly smack the back of his head to get him to release the chip.


He used to do this but my reflexes (at that time) were faster than his. The few times he lunged he got scruffed, hissed at and dropped onto the ground.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Fred has the deep Siamese yowl and he is quite the talker. If you like silence my house is not the house for you


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> I've read and also observed it in my yard cats that this is an instinctual call cats make to let the rest know where they are when they're not with the others.


When Fay does this I call it the Lonley Girl Meow. If Mia hears it she sometimes go to her. She doesnt' meow a lot so when she does it I either go to her and we have cuddles where she wants me to be or if Mia is on my lap and she doesn't go to Fay I assume is a locator request and I start talking to her till she comes over.

When Mia does it. Well she never really stops but if it's a different sound than usual I call to her and go find her.

Responsiveness is the key to running a 5 star kitty resort.


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

My fiance's dearly departed cat TC was mostly quiet. She would meow if she wanted to eat, but pretty much was a mute, which was why we didn't catch on that she was ill until it was too late. Chinchilla on the other hand is as vocal as she can be. She meows when she wants to eat, when she wants us to wake up, and when she wants Peanut to go away. After TC died and before Peanut arrived, she would make this heartbreaking yowl around the room, as if calling for TC 

Peanut squeaks, but only when he wants to be let out of "baby jail", which is usually when we wake up.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Now Magneto, he is the talker. With a wide arsenal of meows, he runs my life each and every day...
> 
> "Reaaaar! Reaaar!" - FEED ME
> "Rrrrrrrow!" - Let's play!
> ...


Bahahahaha! Ice is just like Nito :smile: he talks and talks and talks...sometimes deep siamese like yowls, some other times just meow and meow and meow (answering my questions like "what? are you ok? who's my white monster?") and he definitely does the Prrrrrew meaning "Move over I'm gonna lay on your pillow" or "I want mommy".
He also chatters when I sneeze.

Rulos answers to his name with a rwaaaaaaa! rwaaaaaaa!
Gatito is the trill master -I have forgotten how his meow sounds, now he does just trills.
Chikis is my quiet baby...only when food is coming he gets too anxious and gives me a meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew! that sound more like a scream than a cat sound


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Lenkolas said:


> the Prrrrrew meaning "Move over I'm gonna lay on your pillow" or "I want mommy".


If it's throaty that's the noise my Meezer makes when greeting her stepsister and stepbrother. I think it means "Hi, how you doing? But watch it I'm tough".


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> I've read and also observed it in my yard cats that this is an instinctual call cats make to let the rest know where they are when they're not with the others.


My new kitten does this a lot! For some reason, every time she wakes up from a nap she panics a little and does this type of cry. Its like she forgets where she is for a second, or she thinks shes gonna wake up one day and I'll be gone. I always reply and when I do she immediately calms down. She does the same for me too, every single time I say "where's the baby kitty? Mroww?"' No matter what shes doing or where she is she starts meowing and running full speed to where I am.


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, and she is the most vocal cat I've ever had. She has a different meow for every situation and she always replies when I talk to her, i love it. The only one I don't like is her blood curdling howl when any door in my house is closed. (Why do cats hate closed doors so much? When I open it she doesn't even go in the room!) Ive reversed her natural nocturnal clock so that she is awake during the day and sleeps in bed with me and my fiance (easier than it sounds, we just started to 'annoy' her when she slept during the day so she'd be tired at night) but usually she wakes up a couple hours before we do. So she likes to stick her face right in my ear and scream as loud as she can until I let her out into the living room. Of course moments after I let her and I shut the door she starts howling because the door is shut. She gives up after a few minutes, but if she hears us stir or hears our alarm go off she starts howling again.. needless to say we don't even bother hitting the snooze button anymore, lol.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Autumn is getting more vocal. She talks to her toys sometimes and meows when she poops. Of course she talks when it's meal time too. Penny is very quiet though.

At my parent's house, Callie has become a talker in the last year or two (she's 15 now). Especially since I moved out, when I come over to visit she comes up to me and talks and talks. It's the cutest.

People think I'm crazy, but I believe some cats can really say some words. My old cat Lucky (RIP) would always meow out Hello. It sounded like "Ah-whoa". He also would meow "Mama". I know dogs have done this more often, but I've seen cats do it. He would do it a lot. I am trying to get Autumn to start and swear I heard "Mama" the other day. Does anyone else do this? Or am I crazy? lol


----------

